# Power button issues



## tonyg916 (Jul 18, 2011)

just bought my galaxy s3 yesterday, set it up, everything running fine for most of the day. now having issues with power button getting stuck. anyone else have this issue. will return it, but was wondering if anyone had any luck fixing it themselves.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tonyg916 said:


> just bought my galaxy s3 yesterday, set it up, everything running fine for most of the day. now having issues with power button getting stuck. anyone else have this issue. will return it, but was wondering if anyone had any luck fixing it themselves.


It's a known defect. Mine feels like it's about to fall out, but I'm waiting for it to run its course. If it's getting stuck I'd take it to a store and demand a warranty exchange

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyg916 (Jul 18, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> It's a known defect. Mine feels like it's about to fall out, but I'm waiting for it to run its course. If it's getting stuck I'd take it to a store and demand a warranty exchange
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


returned it, got a new one in exchange. power button still feels a tad loose, but definitely a lot more responsive. Thanks.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tonyg916 said:


> returned it, got a new one in exchange. power button still feels a tad loose, but definitely a lot more responsive. Thanks.


Yeah, if it falls off I'd ask for a new one with a sturdier button. Some people have complained about that happening on the first day


----------

